# Internet Refridgerator



## ian

Does anyone know anyone who has an internet refridgerator. 
I have seen a LG commercial on tv quite a bit advertising them. I dont know anyone rich enough to own one. 
And to think, I used to be impressed by those fridges which dispensed ice cubes and chilled water.


----------



## AainaalyaA

Yeah that is one gadget for ppl who don't value money.. I cant think of anyone who is wealthy and smart enough to spend on something silly such as an netfrigo.. 

you could easily create one much cheaper than the one produced by LG.. just embed a cpu and rev it up.. heck you might want to check the latest USB Watch.. what will they think of next..


----------



## [tab]

My invention was a "reverse" microwave... something that can cool things down really quickly (e.g. drinks)... but I have no idea how to make it (I'm more of an ideas man  ).


----------



## ian

my idea was to not go to work today, brilliant idea 
I should do it every day


----------



## [tab]

I had the same idea... but didn't think as far forward as I should have... gotta go back tomorrow.


----------



## ian

ouch, I have tommorrow and the day after off as well 
getting back to the topic of internet refridgerators, I think that may have been produced for the japansese market, I hear they really love their gadgets.


----------



## AainaalyaA

not only their gadgets that they love, they love their geishas too


----------



## AainaalyaA

anyways back to the gadgeteries, have you had, in your "lifetime" until now, created the perfect gadget in your mind? have a drawing or blueprint?


----------



## ian

> anyways back to the gadgeteries, have you had, in your "lifetime" until now, created the perfect gadget in your mind? have a drawing or blueprint?


Yeah, a robot that can go to work and do my job, whilst I sit at home and surf the internet all day and watch movies and sip cool drinks and sleep


----------



## [tab]

I just need a mannequin that looks like me... noone would notice the lack in productivity that's for sure...


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> Yeah, a robot that can go to work and do my job, whilst I sit at home and surf the internet all day and watch movies and sip cool drinks and sleep


but you're a cap.. and caps aren't lazy.. they're just complacent


----------



## AainaalyaA

[tab] said:
			
		

> I just need a mannequin that looks like me... noone would notice the lack in productivity that's for sure...


i wouldn't want a double like me... it would be tedious....for everyone, including _moi_

so [tab] do you work in the same "office" as ian?


----------



## ian

> so [tab] do you work in the same "office" as ian?


No we dont work in the same office. We used to about 4 years ago.


----------



## zkiller

i really don't see the point in having a netfridge. *shrug*


----------



## ian

> i really don't see the point in having a netfridge. *shrug*


I think it would be cool, as you finish something, you could just scan the bar code across a scanner, and at the end of the week, your groceries could be ordered for you automatically, and you would never have to leave the house for food again....


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool, as you finish something, you could just scan the bar code across a scanner, and at the end of the week, your groceries could be ordered for you automatically, and you would never have to leave the house for food again....


but you're a creature of the world.. how could you NOT leave your oyster?


----------



## ian

> but you're a creature of the world.. how could you NOT leave your oyster?


very easily...


----------



## Suzanne

[tab] said:
			
		

> My invention was a "reverse" microwave... something that can cool things down really quickly (e.g. drinks)...


 That is exactly what I have been thinking about how good it would be to have one! Sometimes it takes longer to cool something down then to cook it.


----------



## Suzanne

And love the barcode scanning idea too, I HATE shopping.


----------



## AainaalyaA

I love shopping... for good stuff... thing is there aren't many good stuff around {including men  }


----------



## ian

Actually shopping, eating and movies are probably the few things I dont mind leaving the house for...


----------



## Christopher

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> I love shopping... for good stuff... thing is there aren't many good stuff around {including men  }


 You shop for men?  I think thats illegal...


----------



## AainaalyaA

since when is it ever illegal? Men do that all the time, when it comes to other men, or women


----------



## ian

Where do men do that all the time?


----------



## [tab]

Oxford St, Paddington.


----------



## AainaalyaA

Yey.... my 100th posting here... and it should have been a thread starter instead.. but can't help it seeing that [tab] has all the answers to me questions... 

et voila...


----------



## zkiller

it is actually legal in germany, as long as it is done as a registered business. it is also a recognized profession in the netherlands. does amsterdam ring any bells!


----------



## AainaalyaA

zkiller said:
			
		

> it is actually legal in germany, as long as it is done as a registered business. it is also a recognized profession in the netherlands. does amsterdam ring any bells!


euh.. are we talking about men or internet frigos here?


----------



## AainaalyaA

btw i've never been to amsterdam.. how is it like? I heard its a mini-Indonesia.. is it true?


----------



## zkiller

crazy. 90% of the girls there are beautifull which is kinda weird being that most of the work at night also, if you know what i mean.


----------



## AainaalyaA

what do they do? working @ night? I thought I was the only one working both morn and night  if you know what I mean


----------



## zkiller

let's not go there.


----------



## AainaalyaA

where? work? i bet ian would second that


----------



## ian

work, I need a green smilie to express how I feel about work.........


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> work, I need a green smilie to express how I feel about work.........


huurhuurhuur heres one for you 
but its not green


----------



## zkiller

that's awesome!!!


----------



## AainaalyaA

cute innit?


----------



## zkiller

i was thinking more along the lines of hillarious!


----------



## AainaalyaA

zkiller said:
			
		

> i was thinking more along the lines of hillarious!


let's see what I have in my folders... 

what about this one.. 

i know its not green but it could be someone's avatar one day


----------



## zkiller

looks like an audi S4.


----------



## AainaalyaA

zkiller said:
			
		

> looks like an audi S4.


looks like all the training when you were little went to good use.. you recognize the car  

now this green emot might be the one ian's looking for


----------



## ian

My first guess was an AUDI, but those headlights looked BMWish.


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> My first guess was an AUDI, but those headlights looked BMWish.


what about this one? should have a gallery where members can stash avis/emots for snatching purposes... anyways..


----------



## zkiller

s monk and a dork dancing?


----------



## AainaalyaA

i would imagine [tab] and ian seeing they're inseparable


----------



## Suzanne

So which one's which


----------



## ian

I'm definitely neither of those, you would never catch me dancing in public......


----------



## [tab]

Don't you do the Google Dance?


----------



## AainaalyaA

;-) you caught him alright


----------



## ian

> Don't you do the Google Dance?


No, google does the google dance, I watch...


----------



## AainaalyaA

pervert


----------



## ian

actually I think google doesnt do the google dance anymore, you know the once a month thing.


----------



## AainaalyaA

duh.. you can be so serious sometimes... i wonder whether it was you chukling away quietly there somehow... 

so now that it no longer dances.. what are you spending your time online for? ... i can count the ways but it'd be nice to read it of off you


----------

